Ask HN: Anybody planning on making a MailBox replacement? - williamle8300
======
mnort9
Been pondering this the past few days.. I use Mailbox everyday and the
alternatives just don't do it for me. Would love to create something that I
actually use everyday.

However I question, if dropbox can't make a successful business out of it with
their resources, can anyone?

